# Attention new structural people



## kevo_55 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, enviro can have their new people thread so we can too!! :multiplespotting:

Give a shout out if you need any tips or would just like to introduce yourself.


----------



## machine (Jan 17, 2008)

I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------

